# My Red R33 GTR AR1 series 3



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Click picture to make bigger


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

awesome! Love the colour and the engine bay!

Needs matching AP's at the rear!

Also these:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, I need a rear blade like that aswell


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks seriously clean!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

markM3 said:


> Looks seriously clean!





It is mate, it took me some time to find this


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice. I'm a big fan of red ones!!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

nice ride.
welcome to the S3 club


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Beautiful car mate. Congratulations.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

this was a euroexports car then sold to a chap on here then you? but came from (originally) the chap who had the bayside 34 abbey car? (cant remember his user name off the top of my head)

looks cool.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Certainly took you long enough but boy did you get a good one. Red imo is the best colour for the r33. 

You took a bit of slack but the wait looks well worth it.
Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I remember you posts when you was looking for red one and damn its been worth the wait because that looks gorgeous.
Well done


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

as an S3 owner myself (Tinoush, are we forming a club?? LOL), I have to say that is GORGEOUS, in one of the less popular colors! Congrats.

Aki


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

It was worth the wait, thanks for the comments:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Very Nice!! When you Bored and need a Buyer drop me a PM...


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

The greatest colour on the planet !!!

What a great looking Skyline. Well jealous of you !


(we need more pictures, please  )


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That is stunning mate... Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely lovely example mate, and in the best colour too ; )


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Im loving the strut brace


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, I will get some more pictures taken tomorrow and I will post them:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice specimen! Some nice red TE37 could look wicked. Hmmm, red car with red rims, that could be unique. Keep it boostin'

SkylinePAP


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Just seen this thread.

Now I want to see this fine Series 3 in real life - it looks a beauty.:bowdown1:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations Richard. You never gave up, and looks as if the perseverence paid off. Car looks fantastic!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures
Click picture to make bigger


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, what a car! Looks amazing


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

:clap: Looks as if it's been in a garage much of it's life (Red paint doesn't seem at all faded & headlights look new). In addition to such a rare colour, that makes it a unicorn!
Congratulations again! :thumbsup:


----------



## OKIGTR (May 29, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments. It's a really nice example, glad I waited:clap:


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Big WOW from another S3 owner...

Very nice GT-R and the locks sooo f...ing good on this car!!

Perfect decision to wait for this stunner:bowdown1:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks absolutely lovely enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Treated it to a good polish today:clap:
Click on picture to make bigger


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## _butch_ (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks really nice Richard, 

Im looking to get back into the (GTR) saddle myself, and one like that would do nicely !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stunning!

:clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some nice goodies on this lovely example of an R33 GTR!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Some good pics you have there,very nice.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

_butch_ said:


> Looks really nice Richard,
> 
> Im looking to get back into the (GTR) saddle myself, and one like that would do nicely !!!
> 
> :thumbsup:





I won't be selling this one lol, not making the same mistake as last time, when I sold my silver one, this is here to stay.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------

